# 76536



## Earnose (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone offer any advice on billing 76536 twice on one claim.  One of my Doctors performs this procedure often and always on the left side and the right side. i am frustrated because i can sometimes get payment for both and others payment for only one.  I can't seen to establish a pattern.  can anyone share their experiences with this code.  Thank You


----------



## jthweatt (Sep 3, 2009)

After reading the description I believe this code should only be reported one time per encounter.

Jerri


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 8, 2009)

Claims for *CPT*-4 *codes* *76536* (ultrasound, soft tissues of head and neck) covers reimbursement for either a unilateral or bilateral *...  *


----------

